# cape horn



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

anyone on the board sailed around cape horn?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

no I have not but hope to some day.are you planing to round cap horn


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

All I know from reading Derek Lundy''s "The Way of a Ship" is DON''T plan on going east to west.


----------



## ocean_lady2003 (Mar 23, 2003)

I am planing to do the same and have done some research on it. Wasn''t a real succsess. Found lots of advise on storm taktiks and what your boat should be able to take. Also lots of stuff about sailing experiance to do it but no real information rounding the horn it self. It''s well knowen what to deal with doing it, so if you have a ocean going boat and the confidence to do it plan the trip as any other one. Guess the best help are the official sailing directions of this area. I just ordered the official sailing directions from UK. 
However it''s been done in both ways. The "easier" way is from west to east cause of the main wind directions - westerlys. The best time doing it is some time december january.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i am thinking of sailing around the horn.
what book did you read to find out what your boat should be able to take.
what is the admiralty chart number of the horn sailing directions?
what boat will you be sailing on?
Fair winds,
eric


----------



## Magic_Moments (May 15, 2003)

Lin and Larry Pardey just came back from there in the last year I think. They have a web site at (www.landlpardey) and are making the rounds of boatshows in the US and Canada this winter. I don''t know if they answer random e-mails, but maybe its worth a try. I also believe Beth Leonard and Evans Starzinger were in the Straits of Magellan on their Van de Stadt 47 last year. They had some articles in Cruising World last March and on Sailnet as well.

Ken


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

A good resource is a book by Chay Blyth, who rounded from east to west in an all steel boat named British Steel. As I recall, the book was titled "The Hard Way," or something to that effect. Also, in Francis Chichester''s books, he suggested that the ideal boat for the task would be about 60'' long or more, to reduce the likelihood of pitchpoling in the huge seas. He also said the self-steering gear of the day were unable to handle the conditions around the Horn unattended, and that made it especially difficult for a solo sailor to get rest during the passage.


----------



## ocean_lady2003 (Mar 23, 2003)

Sorry, forgot the official number of the sailing directions but it was one of the south America ones. Every nautical book shop can tell you mainly straight away.
Didn''t read a book about what the yacht should be able to take. Guess every seegoing yacht can do it. Have a close look at your rigging so it holds the pressure. If you see something and you just think about replacing, it do it. Have some bad experiance with just a little bit a rust on a bottle screw. If your steering gear runs cables, check them as well. Even they like to snap in havy weather, specially if you''re caught in something like 50 knots of wind and 30 foot sea trying to stay clear of land. Don''t forget to have a look at your sails - not the genua, the storm sails which haven''t been out of the bag for a coupple of years.
Appart from that, I think it''s more a question of are we sailors able to make it not the boat.
I am sailing a 28 ft Twin Sole, build in full steel in Holland some times 25 years ago.
Let me know when ar you planning to go. I am leaving some time in September 04 from the Med.

Dieter


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

dieter. I would like to sail through the canal next fall and spend thge next year cruising the pacific until january and then round i go.
i just got a great book the chilean hydrographic atlas. . it has every chart of chile. small print though.
i have a new 2002 amel super maramu.
fair winds,
eric


----------



## EvansStarzinger (Dec 14, 2003)

Chile is rather serious cruising. If you have not done much igh latitude sailing before, please do some before you head down there. A nice trip round Iceland or up to Alaska are good ways to prepare.

The easiest way to Chile by far is from west to east, starting by going down the pacific.

Cape Horn is really no big deal by itself. You can daysail around it, with good anchorages right near by.

You need proper boat insurance or the Port Captain in Puerto Montt will not allow you to go down the channels.

Regards,

Evans Starzinger


----------

